# Resort Food prices in 2023



## Chern (3 mo ago)

Was at Stevens Pass in Washington this weekend and for the first time in 3 years decided to venture inside for some food rather than fire up the grill in the parking lot. Figured I’d use some of my $150 credit from last years “issues” and Vail’s apologies. Thank you Vail! It means a lot. Seriously.
I grabbed a roast beef wrap and a twix bar. Now I know inflation is an issue, but $4 for a Twix bar! 
This got me thinking about how much others are paying for food and beverage at their local mountain or at the fancy resorts. How much did you pay for the beer, burger, or Bloody Mary/Caesar ?
so, let’s post some receipts and let’s see how much we are or aren’t paying for food in other resorts of the world. This is a no judgement zone so if you overpaid we won’t make fun of your food choices or prices. Sushi is expensive everywhere! 

I know the best burger I had last season was a C$7.75 double cheeseburger at Phoenix in Grand Forks, BC. Couldn’t even buy two twix bars for that price!


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Two of the resorts I frequently go had their prices increased. their chicken basket(3 t0 4 pieces of chicken strip with fries) went up from $10 to $15 dollars in a year, drinks and snacks about 2 dollars more. I recently started bringing my own and if i have the grandkids, definitely bringing our own.


----------



## eleveneightnate (4 mo ago)

Dude, that’s so cheap. The other day at Winter Park I got a cup of chili for $16, a water for $4, and a beer for $8 haha.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

At crystal 16oz micros on draft are $10 and a bloody is $18 (double for $3 more)


----------



## Board Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

Food is seriously expensive. Buying a condo was the greatest investment (and the recent assessment was up 34% from last year). I’ve only ate out twice this year, but I’m happy to say that the service was FAR superior to what it has been over the last couple of years.

Here’s the sort of prices we’re looking at, with an $8 beer:








(This place is actually pretty good value for the quality)


----------



## TrimbleFunky (4 mo ago)

Arapahoe Basin in CO has one of the better restaurants in Summit County, and is more affordable than the cafeteria area in Vail operated resorts.

However, it still isn't cheap; nothing in any touristy location in CO is; a lot of millionaires are lurking everywhere, it's the new working poor.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I've always loved the Snorting Elk at Crystal Mountain. The prices aren't any cheaper than anywhere else, but the food is so damn good I never felt ripped off.

Paying that much for a shitty cheeseburger and cold fries makes me bring my own food and eat in my car.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

I go camelbak and full fry basket. Nearly unlimited ketchup and mayonnaise calories for free.


----------



## Chern (3 mo ago)

Board Doctor said:


> Food is seriously expensive. Buying a condo was the greatest investment (and the recent assessment was up 34% from last year). I’ve only ate out twice this year, but I’m happy to say that the service was FAR superior to what it has been over the last couple of years.
> 
> Here’s the sort of prices we’re looking at, with an $8 beer:
> View attachment 165791
> ...


Does Cecil’s still have their Perogie truck at Big White? That was always good value !


----------



## Chern (3 mo ago)

bseracka said:


> At crystal 16oz micros on draft are $10 and a bloody is $18 (double for $3 more)


Does a double bloody even give you a buzz?


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

We were in Park City the week before Christmas and typically pack a lunch, sit outside at a picnic table and enjoy. We did grab a couple adult beverages (at Miners Camp and Red Pine Lodge) which was $25 (2 beverages + tip).


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

eleveneightnate said:


> Dude, that’s so cheap. The other day at Winter Park I got a cup of chili for $16, a water for $4, and a beer for $8 haha.


A few weeks ago I got two spiked hot chocolates and it was $25. lol. Winter Park is insane.


----------



## Board Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

Chern said:


> Does Cecil’s still have their Perogie truck at Big White? That was always good value !


No, there’s a Beaver Tail truck at Gem and a new Burger Truck at Black Forest though.


----------



## LoveyourbodyLarry (Nov 9, 2021)

$18 for a tri tip sandwich and a bottle of water at Mammoth, that was after my Ikon discount.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Resort food prices have been pretty static for me for the last 20 years or so- free. I can't remember buying food at a resort. I'm the guy eating a sammy in the trees or stocking up on the free honey and cream packs in the lodge. Hot water is often free, so I'll bring some tea bags. Beer stays cold hidden in the snow in the trees. always felt like the lodge was mostly for the tourists. That probably just comes from being a broke boarder kid. Old habits die hard.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

WigMar said:


> Resort food prices have been pretty static for me for the last 20 years or so- free. I can't remember buying food at a resort. I'm the guy eating a sammy in the trees or stocking up on the free honey and cream packs in the lodge. Hot water is often free, so I'll bring some tea bags. Beer stays cold hidden in the snow in the trees. always felt like the lodge was mostly for the tourists. That probably just comes from being a broke boarder kid. Old habits die hard.


Only 1000 packs of honey and cream gets you a new snowboard.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

WigMar said:


> Resort food prices have been pretty static for me for the last 20 years or so- free. I can't remember buying food at a resort. I'm the guy eating a sammy in the trees or stocking up on the free honey and cream packs in the lodge. Hot water is often free, so I'll bring some tea bags. Beer stays cold hidden in the snow in the trees. always felt like the lodge was mostly for the tourists. That probably just comes from being a broke boarder kid. Old habits die hard.


This is me until spring when it's nice to have a burger and beer out in the sun after some slushy laps, but that's $25-30 minimum. Generally have a little water, protein bar, and granola bar in my jacket if I'm riding a full day, or just get by on breakfast and be home around 2ish for a big lunch.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Le Cap Horn, Courchevel (high end/gourmet):

Late 90's : huge meal (osso buco, couscous, paella) on the last day of season, for 20€. Chef come say hello to everybody and share some of its best bottles.
early 2010s (Russians arrive): 500€ black Angus, 4 digits bottles. Don't bother stepping in anymore.
Two weeks ago (Russians are gone, so what's next, just check out of curiosity) : multiple dishes in the 4 freaking digits...oh yeah Saudi and Qatari.. Forgot about that.

Now, I haven't done the math, but that seems slightly more than inflation.

A new joint opened at Plan Rebord, with really good burgers/foccacia etc. For less than 20...so who knows?

But else, I'm the guy eating at the flat or with a sandwich in the backpack. 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Board Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

Phedder said:


> Generally have a little water, protein bar, and granola bar in my jacket if I'm riding a full day, or just get by on breakfast and be home around 2ish for a big lunch.


How do you carry water? Looking for some better idea...


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've been using a soft flask for a couple of seasons without any leaks or complaints.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Board Doctor said:


> How do you carry water? Looking for some better idea...


Same as @WigMar, basically a soft flask. Mine is actually an energy gel container designed for marathon runners etc, it's only 150ml so takes up barely any space. I've got a 400ml(ish) soft flask but hardly use it, the 150ml is enough for me. Chug some water in the car before heading up the hill, ride for 2-3 hours, use the bathroom and fill up my 150ml again, then chug some more water once I'm back to the car at the end of the day.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Good ol' leral bottle for me. I either carry a lot in the backpack, either not at all. 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have those camelbacks which was good at above 30 degrees. i made a mistake when i brought mine when it was 20+ degrees but it started to get colderthrough the day my tube line froze


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Board Doctor said:


> How do you carry water? Looking for some better idea...











CamelBak Milspec Crux/Antidote Hydration Reservoir Review


❄ CamelBak Milspec Crux/Antidote Hydration Reservoir Review (part 1) ❄ Brand: CamelBak ❄ Model: Antidote / Crux, ❄ YOM: Antidote 2018 / Crux 2021, ❄ Size: Antidote 2.0 litre / Crux 1.5 litre, ❄ Price: $Au84.99 RRP, ❄ Location: Furano, Hokkaido / Perisher, NSW, ❄ Camera: Gopro Hero 7 Black...




www.snowboardingforum.com





Only problem I found in Japan at -15C you have to always make sure the mouthpiece and hose are blown clear otherwise water freezes in the hose causing an end to refreshments.


----------



## SkA (Jan 3, 2022)

WigMar said:


> I've been using a soft flask for a couple of seasons without any leaks or complaints.


I've been using a 0.5 L Hydrapack flask for the past 2 seasons as well. Previously I used Platypus, but after a couple of seasons the flask started leaking at the bottom, where it was folding. It effectively cracked, as they are built from a more rigid / plastic material.

I suspect the Hydrapack flasks will last longer. So far no issues and it's relatively easy to clean and dry, so no smells so far.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I used to roll up a home made burrito in plastic wrap and stick it in my camelback bag.
Occasionally, I'd get a breakfast burrito at the hill for $4 cheaper stuff in the am, have them wrap it in plastic and eat it at lunch.
Now, just a hill coffee to get going, an apple for the drive home and then just waiting for dinner.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Board Doctor said:


> How do you carry water? Looking for some better idea...


In a water bottle. Usually buy a Liter when I get to town. And refill it every day I'm there. I like the plastic as it doesn't weigh as much.


----------

